# Metal Wheel Prices?



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

I am looking to put metal wheels on about 9 of my cars. In all my research I have all sorts of wheel and all sorts of opinions.
What I think I have learned is that out of all the choices is that bearing wheels are really not necessary as the improvement is not great enough to warrant the extra expense and that the average opinion is that 'Bachmann Metal Wheels" are a good product at a good price when compared to other (non bearing metal wheels) and their prices.
Sound reasonable?

Moving on... I have two quick questions.
#1 - Will these wheels fit Aristo-Craft cars?
#2 - Bachmann makes two sizes, 31.0 mm and 24.5 mm and the cars I want to put them on are 1:29 scale. I believe I should go with the 31.0 mm is that correct?

RDL has them for $10.89 for 4 axles (or one car) that seems pretty decent?
Last time I even thought about it they were like $13 a set.

Thank you for your input.

Todd


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Bachmann wheels are the cheapest I've seen. I have a fair number of them on my rolling stock. They tend to be uneven--sometimes they wobble. They are a little rougher than the others. One advantage is they're lighter--which means they don't track quite as well as some of the others, but they are easier to pull up grades. I tend to replace them, though, with some of the other brands when I have the chance.

Greg Elmassian has a good description of the various wheel types on his site:

Wheel brands and types 


Bachmann wheels are definitely an improvement from plastic, and while I don't think they are the best wheels out there, it'd be silly to let the perfect be the enemy of the good.


PS Yes they will fit aristo cars and yes you want the larger size. That's a good price too


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Aristo metal wheels on almost all my cars. The shop was out of them once when I bought a car, so my GN box has Bachmann wheels. I can't find anything to dislike about them and they were less expensive.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have about 30 cars, mostly Aristo, equipped with Bachmann metal wheels and I have been very pleased with them. I haven't had any wobble problems, and they may have a rougher rolling surface than others, but I can't see it in operation. Bottom line, I have been very happy with them, and I'm VERY happy with the price!!

Ed


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Todd, 
Check with USA Trains. They make very nice wheel sets which will fit Aristo trucks. They won't have as much side to side play. Sometimes I trim down the axel bushing on the truck if it sticks out a bit. They are also slightly smaller which I think is a plus. They lower the cars slightly. 
Last April they were $55 for 10 pr. Makes it $11 per car for very good wheels. I have about 30 Aristo freight cars equipped with them. Been buying 10 or 20 at the York shows the past few years.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres a good deal on Aristo wheels Chuck told me about....... http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200509937


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

At the Springfield show yesterday, the USA wheel price was 9 per pair, 10 pair for 75.00. 

Probably the same price we will see in York in March.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's quite a deal! Bet they sell a bunch.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Robby here from RLD Hobbies we repack the USA Trains wheels in packages of 4 axles @ $18.89


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I have over a 100 MDC Roundhouse mixed cars, all with Bachmann 31mm. wheels. Are they the best..............NO. Are they good enough for me.............Yes. That many cars was already a huge expense. More expensive wheels would have broke the bank. I have been happy with them. They go click-ity-clack over the track just like the more expensive ones.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

100 Hopper cars must be nice....


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Todd, check St. Albins website for Bachmann metal wheel. They run specials at discount prices. Also check Garden Railway Magazine for specials.


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your input. 
As always, you guys provided a great deal of fed back that is very much appreicated. 

Kindest regards, 

Todd


----------

